# questionnement



## -bruma

Saludos!
A ver si alguien me puede ayudar con esta frase: "des croyances "parallèles" (ésotérisme, voyance, astrologie...), expressions d'une religiosité diffuse, de besoins de certitudes et d'un questionnement inquiet.

creencias "paralelas" (esoterismo, videncia, astrologia...), expresiones de una religiosidad difusa, de la necesidad de certezas y de un inquieto ¿¿¿¿preguntarse????.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Paquita

Hola :
Bienvenido entre nosotros.
"questionnement" aparece en este diccionario, para indicarte lo que es, pero no tengo ni idea de cómo traducirlo (¿cuestionamiento ????)


----------



## Domtom

Sí, yo pondría _de un cuestionamiento inquieto_.


----------



## -bruma

Gracias a los dos... me quedo con cuestionamiento inquieto!


----------



## chics

Si no quisieras usar "cuestionamiento", también:
_...la necesidad de certezas y de una inquietud por cuestionarse cosas._


----------



## Mirelia

Amigos:
Refloto este hilo porque questionnement vuelve a aparecerme como problema, una vez más, y van...

Les cuento lo que pienso y les pido que me den sus opiniones:

Mi experiencia en la traducción de este término me lleva a distinguir *questionnement* de lo que en castellano queremos decir con *cuestionarse*. Esto último remite a poner en duda alguna creencia o certeza más o menos instalada en el sujeto, y en general acerca de algo que ese sujeto ha hecho efectivamente, o piensa hacer, o al modo como entiende algo que le sucede a él o a otros, etc. "*Cuestionarse*" sería un gesto o movimiento mental o anímico, muy personal y subjetivo. "*Questionnement*", en cambio, remite a plantear algo como un problema, y que puede corresponder o no a la subjetividad del sujeto, esto es indiferente. Por eso me parece perfecta la definición del diccionario de WR: *problemática*. Instituir algo como *problema*, como *pregunta*, como *cuestión o asunto a pensar, a elaborar, a trabajar*. 

Ahora bien, esto es válido en general en los textos, al menos en mi experiencia. Pero digo, "en general", porque "en particular", hay veces en que ambas vertientes de sentido parecen confundirse, o se confunden de veras. 

En el libro que estoy traduciendo, dice el autor que "ninguna sociedad puede desterrar el '¿por qué?'", "marca de lo humano". Y a continuación: "L'effondrement du questionnement, en cet Occident trop sûr de lui-même, est aussi impressionant que ses victoires scientifiques et techniques"

Espero que mi pregunta se haya entendido. 

Gracias adelantadas por vuestra ayuda invalorable,

Mirelia


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> Instituir algo como *problema*, como *pregunta*, como *cuestión o asunto a pensar, a elaborar, a trabajar*. [/COLOR]
> 
> Ahora bien, esto es válido en general en los textos, al menos en mi experiencia. Pero digo, "en general", porque "en particular", hay veces en que ambas vertientes de sentido parecen confundirse, o se confunden de veras.



Me da la sensación, Mirelia, de que en tu caso "particular" confluyen ambas vertientes de esta palabra.

¿Se te ocurrió la posibilidad de traducir esa palabra por las dos?

El derrumbe de la *problemática del cuestionamiento*…


----------



## Mirelia

Gracias, Totor. De hecho, entre tanto se me había ocurrido alguna fórmula. Ahora es muy tarde, yo no puedo entrar a cada momento al foro, por lo cual pido disculpas a todos. Como es muy tarde y estoy muy cansada, mañana retormaré este tema en el hilo y les contaré lo que, entre tanto, se fue pensando solo en mí. Estas cosas pasan. El foro también tiene esa utilidad: a veces, poner por escrito la, valga la redundancia, "problemática", le aclara las ideas a uno mismo.
Gracias de nuevo por tu aporte.


----------



## Mirelia

Hola:
Cumplo con lo prometido y les cuento cómo resolví el problema. De un modo que coincide en principio con la propuesta de Totor (pero yo lo había resuelto antes...).

La frase a traducir era: "L'effondrement du questionnement, en cet Occident trop sûr de lui-même, est aussi impressionant que ses victoires scientifiques et techniques"

Y quedó así: "En este Occidente demasiado seguro de sí mismo, la capacidad de cuestionar se ha venido abajo y este derrumbe es tan impresionante como sus victorias científicas y técnicas."


Me tomé algunas libertades, pero el caso lo requería. Me parece. Y me serví de la diferencia semántica entre cuestionarse y cuestionar. 


Como falta bastante para que entregue la traducción, si alguien tiene algún comentario y/o objeción, bienvenido será.


----------



## olorina

Hola Mirelia,
perdona me si me quivoco, pero hay algo que no entiendo en lo que dices, en tu traducion de "questionnement". un "questionnement" en frances es un sencillo conjunto de preguntas, nada más. me parece que cuestionas es una palabra muchisimo más fuerte, que cuestionar es volver al origen de una cosa para entenderla mejor en el presente, con el riesgo de que eso cambie la cosa por completo. Cuestionar en frances es : remettre en question, remettre en cause. 

otra cosa, me toca traducir la frase: "explorer de nouveaux espaces de questionnement", yo pensaba en  poner: "explorar nuevos espacions de problemáticas", pero me suena mal. dime tu opinion por favor, 
gracias hasta pronto


----------



## -bruma

Hola,
Yo lo traduciría directamente por "explorar nuevos espacios de reflexión". Espero que te ayude.

Saludos


----------



## olorina

gracias -bruma, esto me suena muy bien


----------



## Mirelia

Hola, Olorina:
Primero: acaba de desaparecer de la pantalla, tras algún movimiento involuntario de algún dedo mío, toda la respuesta que tenía casi terminada para ti. ¡Un horror! 
Segundo: intento reproducir algo de lo que te decía. Mira, en el lenguaje propio de las ciencias humanas, "questionnement" no es en absoluto un "sencillo conjunto de preguntas", como dices. Esto último corresponde al simple castellano "cuestionario". En ese lenguaje, y con mucha fuerza en el texto que estoy traduciendo, "questionnement" es (tal como dice el propio diccionario de WR) "problemática", en todo caso un conjunto, una masa de temas dudosos, sobre los que no hay certezas establecidas. No puedo dar aquí el contexto, tendría que transcribir buena parte del libro. Pero no hace falta, creo: el autor dice "l'effondrement du questionnement", como verás en mi post anterior, en un Occidente demasiado seguro de sí mismo. Quiere decir que él deplora esa incapacidad actual de Occidente para hacerse preguntas sobre lo que fuere, para considerar que hay problemas sin resolver, etc. (se está refiriendo a ciertos efectos de la globalización). De ahí la solución por la que opté: "la capacidad de cuestionar se ha venido abajo". Me tomé libertades, sí, pero aquí no había modo de traducir literalmente (fuera de que en principio es mejor no hacerlo...). Quise decir, y a mí al menos me pareció y me sigue pareciendo claro, que Occidente ya no puede hacerse preguntas, ya no puede dudar. Por eso lo de "cuestionar". Occidente, según el autor, no duda, no objeta, no problematiza. Considera que el mundo actual, así, globalizado, tecnificado, está muy bien y no hay nada para discutirle.
De hecho, este tema daría para mucho más. Y como he visto tu post muchas horas después de haberlo puesto tú, me apresuro a responderte pese a que aquí es bastante tarde y estoy medio dormida.
Ojalá haya sido clara.
Sólo agregaré, al menos por ahora, que un problema muy serio en cualquier foro de traducción es el de dar el contexto. Cuando estás trabajando sobre un volumen de 70.000 palabras como mínimo, en un libro en ciencias humanas, filosofía, sociología, etc., de un autor que es un teórico, un pensador, imagínate que la idea de dar "contexto" es un tanto utópica. Pero no quisiera que esto se tomara como pretexto. Sólo quisiera responderte como merece tu muy interesante post.

Gracias, y ojalá volvamos a encontrarnos aquí.


----------



## olorina

Gracias Mirelia por tus aclaraciones.
tienes razon, el contexto es muy importante, asi leyendo tu post me he cambiado de opinion. quizas esto me ayude para mi trabajo.
muchisimas gracias hasta pronto !!!


----------



## plemy

Empezaré por "cuestionamiento"... me acostumbré a traducir por "remise en cause".
Y me parece que ese es el sentido que la frase mencionada por Mirelia.
Así que porqué no utilizar la palabra de frente y reproducir la aliteración :
"En este Occidente demasiado seguro de sí mismo, el desmoronamiento del cuestionamiento es tan impresionante como sus victorias científicas y técnicas."


----------



## Mirelia

Ay, plemy, fue *precisamente para evitar esa aliteración* por lo que retomé este post y formulé mi consulta...

De lo contrario, además, ¡este fructífero intercambio no habría existido!


----------



## Mirelia

Fe de erratas: no era "post", sino "hilo".


----------



## totor

La aliteración (tan fea en español y tan común en francés) no tiene por qué producirse si se reemplaza *desmoronamiento* por un sinónimo (como hice yo en mi post 7).


----------



## Mirelia

Cuestión de gustos, Totor. A mí, tu solución 

El derrumbe de la *problemática del cuestionamiento*…

no me convence, pero por una cuestión de estilo, nada más. Así, la frase completa resulta un tanto "pesada". Y no refleja el francés que usa el autor. Por eso me tomé cierta libertad formal, aunque sin alterar el sentido, y creo que aligeré bastante la expresión. Y de paso evité la aliteración. 
Pero, vuelvo a decirlo, es cuestión de gustos, a mi juicio ninguno de los dos violó ninguna "regla" de traducción.


----------

